# Uplink Activity for the Week of 4-4-6 .......



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

So Darkman will not get too excited. This morning's sports moves: 

145 ESPNA MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

452 ALT7 MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

453 ALT8 MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

465 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

Now on with the afternoon activity:

Are you sure you have a dish pointed at 110? 

8220 KGO MOVED FROM Tp 7s4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
 TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8221 KPIX MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 7s4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8222 KNTV MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 7s4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8223 KTVU MOVED FROM Tp 7s4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8450 WRTV MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8451 WISH MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8452 WTHR MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8453 WXIN MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8590 KDNL MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8591 KMOV MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8592 KSDK MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8593 KTVI MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8711 WWMT MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8712 WOOD MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8770 WCVB MOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8771 WBZ MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8772 WHDH MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8773 WFXT MOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8790 KGTV MOVED FROM Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8791 KFMB MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8792 KNSD MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8793 XETV MOVED FROM Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9016 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 3s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9017 WGAL MOVED FROM Tp 3s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w



The Showtime freebie associated channels returned to engineering and hidden.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe.. as always.. thanks for ALL the info John!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There is your answer about the chart and channel 465.  You just got ahead of the game! 

I can't wait for E*10 to go live so I can stop having to change 3 and 4 charts twice a week.

See ya
Tony


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Poor Tony. I feel bad for you man.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

ok I have not been reading, why are the locals switching all over the place?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It's a test to see if folks have a dish 500.

Several local markets will be moving from 119 to 1110. So dish is moving the channels around to get a reaction from sunscribers that only have a dish 300 pointing at 119


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

They are hopping some of the locals between 119 and 110 so that people who do not have Dish 500 and thus cannot see 110, will call to complain that they can't get their locals.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The upgrade is free and the channels moved to 110 are mirrored on their 119 slots in the 9800 range.

See ya
Tony


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Although we all know there is going to be the odd person who hasnt been watchign TV during the week or two their locals have been shifted and are only focused at 119...

Its bound to happen...


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

The EEPG form Tr # 29 moved too! Can someone tell me where it is now? I think on 22... Any Takers?

-doggfather


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Stranger things have happened.

Many many years ago... around 1986 or so I believe... The company that owned our local WTVD channel 11 bought ABC. Back then channel 11 was a CBS affiliate and our channel 5 was the local ABC station and had been for my lifetime and earlier.

In a span of a few weeks, after some announcements... the two stations switched alliegances so that 5 became the CBS that it still is today, and 11 became ABC to match its ownership.

Lots of people who went on vacation during the summer, came back to some weirdness when they couldn't find their shows!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Doggfather said:


> The EEPG form Tr # 29 moved too! Can someone tell me where it is now? I think on 22... Any Takers?
> 
> -doggfather


Last week:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=556247&postcount=29


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Many many years ago... around 1986 or so I believe... The company that owned our local WTVD channel 11 bought ABC. Back then channel 11 was a CBS affiliate and our channel 5 was the local ABC station and had been for my lifetime and earlier.
> 
> ...


i grew up in durham and chapel hill and went to college at nc state so i remember this well. i'd say that WRAL came out ahead in this deal...


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

that explains why my late night recordings of KPIX were messed up Monday night.... 

I with they'd wait until after 3am local (instead of eastern) time when they do these things. I need my Ferguson


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

psnarula said:


> i grew up in durham and chapel hill and went to college at nc state so i remember this well. i'd say that WRAL came out ahead in this deal...


At the time it didn't seem so... but now, in the long run, I would agree with you that WRAL benefitted most from the switch.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

141 ESPNA, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

147 ESPNA, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

579 CRDEX MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

579 INTER ADDED TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

659 INTL4 ADDED TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

659 INTL4 ADDED TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

834 CENTR, Centroamerica TV REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

895 OXYGN, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9238 KRNE, KRNE REMOVED FROM Tp 27 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9238 KRNE, KRNE REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Wisdom renamed Lime finally.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

WOCK and KZSK available.

WDLP change callsign to WSBS

Tennis Channel freebie back to Engineering and hidden.

FOXW2 renamed PRIME for FSN Prime Ticket.

CRDEX renamed INTER

650 SPT available on the wings.

INTL3 renamed ARYOW( ARY One World).

INTL1 renamed QTV.

INTL2 renamed MUZIK

VIVA, NBN9, RPN4, TRACE, AAJTK, TELSD and ATN in Freebie mode.

HT freebie ended.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> They are hopping some of the locals between 119 and 110 so that people who do not have Dish 500 and thus cannot see 110, will call to complain that they can't get their locals.


WOW....don't they have a database with the information instead of disrupting their service and wait for complaints..! WOW again, wont that increase the number of calls and delays.

There has to be a better way.

I keep saying this, but I just bought a Tivo box and they sure know their business. and they know how to do it right. They have a mailbox with messages to their customers, if they have changes, they send a message to every box. This would be a good way to tell those people who own Dish 300 to contact Dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

socceteer said:


> WOW....don't they have a database with the information instead of disrupting their service and wait for complaints..! WOW again, wont that increase the number of calls and delays.
> 
> There has to be a better way.
> 
> I keep saying this, but I just bought a Tivo box and they sure know their business. and they know how to do it right. They have a mailbox with messages to their customers, if they have changes, they send a message to every box. This would be a good way to tell those people who own Dish 300 to contact Dish.


They may have a database of original Dish customers they installed... but there are other ways to get Dish service than through their installers... and some folks self-install... and others sometimes self-install or modify an install after-the-fact so that it doesn't match whatever their original installation contained.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

socceteer said:


> They have a mailbox with messages to their customers, if they have changes, they send a message to every box. This would be a good way to tell those people who own Dish 300 to contact Dish.


Your Dish receivers have mailboxes -- do you ever check them?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont think they work..but..if you plug your receiver into a phone line you can chk for important messages through the customer service feature


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

harsh said:


> Your Dish receivers have mailboxes -- do you ever check them?


No I never do. Mostly because i did not know. Tivo reminds you that you have a message until you read it or delete it.

I still say this is a good way to ask who has the 300 dish and ask them to contach Dish for a free update...people like free stuff


----------



## i_mobile (Oct 17, 2005)

JohnH said:


> WOCK and KZSK available.


Would that be 8798 KZSD, Azteca America San Diego? It is availabe now in my EPG.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

socceteer said:


> No I never do. Mostly because i did not know. Tivo reminds you that you have a message until you read it or delete it.
> 
> I still say this is a good way to ask who has the 300 dish and ask them to contach Dish for a free update...people like free stuff


If you are admitting that you never check the mailbox... how is it that you think this would be a good way for Dish to communicate with you?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

what the heck are you arguing in the first place? do you have dish? because if you did you'd know they don't and have never used the mail feature on those receivers


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

HDMe said:


> At the time it didn't seem so... but now, in the long run, I would agree with you that WRAL benefitted most from the switch.


i can remember growing up in Durham in the late 1980s and thinking that WTVD's local news was so much better than WRAL's. Larry Stogner and Miriam Thomas were there for years. Larry still remains but everybody else except Tony Debo is gone. WRAL is just plain better right now. and with the cost cutting moves at WTVD, i don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

And you expect everyone to know what a Dish 300 & Dish 500 is right? 

I'm sure I could go knock on several doors with Dish installed and tell them "If you don't have a Dish500 you'll lose your local channels." They'd probably go "Who? What? My dish is up on the house." If they sent out message that would get thousands of calls. The easiest way to find out who isn't wired and ready? Swap the channels! What a concept!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They could do a software update that would display a pop up message on any channels so flagged ... but that's a lot of work.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

i_mobile said:


> Would that be 8798 KZSD, Azteca America San Diego? It is availabe now in my EPG.


It is this one. 8798,KZSD.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Keep in mind everyone that when the channels are swapped between 119 and 110 there is a mirror at 119 in the 9800 channel range. The subscribers never lose their channels. However they are put on notice that they WILL lose their channels if they don't call for the free upgrade.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It would affect people with older receivers with no channel map down or those who have timers set on the four digit channels. It wouldn't affect customers with 110° in their system (unless the receiver was confused by having two stations trying to map to the same low channel).

Apparently on the new receivers timers set on the "map down" channels will record regardless of root channel (a user has reported his 622 now recording HD mapped down instead of SD mapped down - which consumes 6-7 times the space on the hard drive). But unless the EPG info is right on the 9800 version channel anyone using name based recording could lose the event (due to the wrong title).

A risky game to play ... but E* does need to get the attention of those without a 110° feed before the channels simply go dark later this year.

Here's a thought. Why not mail all customers who will need 110° for their locals and ask them to tune to channel 9900. If they can see 9900 then their system is ready for the locals move - if not they need to call E* and get the Dish500 upgrade.

They could also program 9900 like the side slot extra locals ... make it so that if 110° is not on the system it shows video from another channel on 119° the way that video on channel "9950" replaces missing side slot locals for people without the appropriate wing dish. The programming is there for that trick.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The temporary channels in the 9XXXs do not employ the mapdown.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Some early morning stuff:

6340 WKRN MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6341 WTVF MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6342 WSMV MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6343 WZTV MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8650 WSOC MOVED FROM Tp 5s14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8653 WCCB MOVED FROM Tp 5s14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8711 WWMT MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8712 WOOD MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8750 WTVD MOVED FROM Tp 7s14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8753 WRAZ MOVED FROM Tp 7s14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9016 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9017 WGAL MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9425 ES2HD MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9968 TST43 MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9969 TST44 MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 579 CRDEX MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 1 at 148w
> TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w (renamed to INTER later on)
> 
> 579 INTER ADDED TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 1 at 148w


EPG info is reported to say "Inter+" for this one .. with "Ukrainian content"

And it's reported to indeed be Inter + channel .. from Ukraine.. (with LOTS of Russian content on it)  ...

Pretty nice channel actually .. and i watched it a lot - when was in Kiev, Ukraine.. a 1 1/2 years ago.. 

Lots of talk shows .. Russian movies, New serials etc (Russian ones), etc on this one.. Pretty nice channel actually:
http://www.interplus.tv/

( it even opens up in Russian language there by default - http://www.interplus.tv/ru/ .. hehe - Kiev is mostly Russian spoken city anyhow.. ex-Russia .. you know) :sure:

To add.. - this is NOT the same channel that recently had been added to IA5's Globecast platform (Studio 1+1 .. aka 1+1 International) together with UA TV and Radio Era-FM from Ukraine as well :
http://www.globecastwtv.com/ ... http://www.globecastwtv.com/ch_1plus1.htm


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

JohnH said:


> WOCK and KZSK available.
> 
> FYI WOCK CA is Channel 13 in the Chicago market


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> INTL1 renamed QTV.


It's reported that even though the channel seems to be of arabic content (Tony's chart says Quran TV i think for this one) .. EPG info for this one shows incorrect info..
It describes some shows about gays and lesbians.. .. cooking shows.. queer stuff, etc..

maybe they mixed it up with some QTN (queer tv network or something like that) .. cuz content is reported to be arabic .. matching Quran TV i guess...

Yup.. Google shows:
"About QTN 
Q Television Network is a national gay television network run by and programmed for an audience that identifies it as gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender, and ... straight." ( http://qtelevision.com/site/Home/AboutQTN/tabid/97/Default.aspx )

hehe - i know what's happening..

They uplinked QTV i guess - Quran TV.. and it's content.. (as reported)

But the EPG info for it i guess, they sent from QTN .. lol 
from Q Television Network (described above)

Oh ya.. It's NOT Logo channel neither 

In any case.. you be the judge.. Here is EPG info they are sending for this Arabic channel:

"Q on the Move" - Education. Gay and lesbian event coverage across America.

"What's for Dinner?" - Series/Special .. Affordable and easy-to-prepare recipes

"Q the Music" - Music / Art .. Music Videos

"On Q Live" - Music/Arts .. Host Chrisanne Eastwood

"Queer Edge" - Host Jack E. Jett is joined by special guests and celebritiy co-hosts.

"An American Quest" - Education. The Gay Marriage Caravan...

etc etc..

--
And this is uplinked as an EPG info.. - Kinda funny find..
( JohnH can confirm it btw )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 659 INTL4 ADDED TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
> 
> 659 INTL4 ADDED TO Tp 29 on EchoStar 1 at 148w


659 INTL4 .. logo is reportedly resembles Abu Dhabi's a lot.. the channel reportedly has lots of Sport content... Dubai SportsCente show, etc

So i bet .. all the sports content.. etc - must be upcoming Abu Dhabi Sports then 

But never know at the same time.. reports could be wrong..and it could be some other arabic sports channel

Time will show i guess..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The temporary channels in the 9XXXs do not employ the mapdown.


Ahh. Then that would ruin a lot of timers.


zman977 said:


> FYI WOCK CA is Channel 13 in the Chicago market


Si. A Spanish language station (Azteca America).


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> 659 INTL4 .. logo is reportedly resembles Abu Dhabi's a lot.. the channel reportedly has lots of Sport content... Dubai SportsCente show, etc
> 
> So i bet .. all the sports content.. etc - must be upcoming Abu Dhabi Sports then


The channel, rather, is going to be Dubai Sports more likely.. cuz the reports are the logo on channel is exactly as at their web page:
http://www.dubaisports.ae/ or http://www.dubaisports.ae/home.asp

or as at Lyngsat here:
http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/tvcountry/ae_2.html
http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/logo/tv/dd/dubai_sports_channel.jpg


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SNY now available on channel 438. Typical game blackout, but Post game is not blacked out.


----------



## Rkw1111 (Mar 14, 2006)

JohnH said:


> SNY now available on channel 438. Typical game blackout, but Post game is not blacked out.


Not getting 438...but how do you know if the post game ins't being blacked out, the game just started 20 minutes ago?!?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rkw1111 said:


> Not getting 438...but how do you know if the post game ins't being blacked out, the game just started 20 minutes ago?!?


Move curser to the event and press INFO. Blackout symbol is not there.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

James Long said:


> Here's a thought. Why not mail all customers who will need 110° for their locals and ask them to tune to channel 9900. If they can see 9900 then their system is ready for the locals move - if not they need to call E* and get the Dish500 upgrade.


They probably know that most people don't bother to read the mailings.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

from Tony's chart's changes:

"INTER" (579) which was uplinked yesterday is showing Dubai Sports Channel. (Darkman at DBSTalk.com) This channel is not available to subscribers yet. 

International Channel 4 (659) which was uplinked yesterday is showing a Ukrainian Channel Inter+. (Darkman at DBSTalk.com) This channel is not available to mere mortals either."

--------
Tony you have it correctly on chart.. but notes (mentioned above) are wrong....

I said, that reportedly:

INTER (579) = testing Inter Plus (Ukraine) .. and
International channel 4 (659) = testing Dubai sports

..(as, again, you have it correctly on chart.. but incorrectly (vice versa) mentioned in changes)


----------



## HellasSat (Oct 26, 2003)

579- Inter+ (Public Broadcaster from Ukraine) This is probably in reaction to 'the competition' (aka Directv) addding a Ukrainian channel recently (1+1 International) and Globecast added 1+1 International and UATV.

INTL 1, 2 & 3 are all Pakistani channels and all are from ARY. 

INT3- ARY One World (news channel)
INT2- QTV (islamic channel)
INT1- The Muzik (Pakistani music channel)

So much for me thinking they may be Greek channels since they were next to Alter. Oh well, maybe next time.

Intl4- ?

So they have now added the Arabic Channels from 121 to 61.5, SPT & ARY One World as well. Does this mean we will see other International channels from 121 move to 61.5?? I assume this has to do with the locals from 61.5 being moved to 110, does this mean more channels may move over to 61.5 now that there is some additional capacity??


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I wish they would mirror KBS World onto 61.5 and 148. That way I would not need to install a SuperDish to get a channel I technically already subscribe to.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Hopefully all the Internationals on 121 will go to 61.5/148


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like the internationals will end up at 118.7°. The FCC just approved this slot and satellite for use.

See ya
Tony


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

superdish v. 3


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Could be potentially cool though for us non-Internationals... if they move the Internationals there, then maybe that means more space on 110/119 and 61.5/129 for other things.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There is currently only one international channel on a conus transponder at 119. Internationals are at 121, 61.5 and 148.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> There is currently only one international channel on a conus transponder at 119. Internationals are at 121, 61.5 and 148.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Yeah, I'm hip to that... but if Dish wanted to get rid of the 121 and 148 "wings" then they have to put the channels somewhere... so better to put them on the 118.7 than to crowd 110/119/61.5/129 with them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* is using the right wing at 61.5° for areas of the country that cannot easily receive 129°. The left wing is 148° - lots of locals, internationals and test channels but no new HD (just reminants of the old wing'd HD). Me thinks that E* is working on freeing up 148° for HD locals or something better in the future. Then again, ticking off subscribers who get their internationals from 148° isn't the best idea.

BTW: 121° isn't a wing satellite.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm waiting to see the Uber Dish that can pick up 105°, 110°, 113°, 118.7°, 119°, 121°, 123° and 129° all at the same time! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> I'm waiting to see the Uber Dish that can pick up 105°, 110°, 113°, 118.7°, 119°, 121°, 123° and 129° all at the same time!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


It shall be a dish with a little motor on it and it will hence be known as "Mini C"! <thunderclap>

:-D


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> BTW: 121° isn't a wing satellite.


I knew it wasn't, not in the same way that the other wings are... but I couldn't think of what else to call it last night.


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

pdxsam said:


> It shall be a dish with a little motor on it and it will hence be known as "Mini C"! <thunderclap>
> 
> :-D


We already have these...


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

So were there any changes then channel wise this weekend? ;0 ( To stick to the thread's real purpose! ;0 ) <-- Edited to fix my Typo! Oops!

-Doggfather


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Doggfather said:


> so were there any changes then last channel wise This weekend? ;0 (To stick to the thread's real purpose! ;0 )
> 
> -Doggfather


Umm...what?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Doggfather said:


> so were there any changes then last channel wise This weekend? ;0 (To stick to the thread's real purpose! ;0 )
> 
> -Doggfather


I am sure if there would be any.. - you'd see 'em here (or in a simular new thread) without even asking for 'em


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I knew it wasn't, not in the same way that the other wings are... but I couldn't think of what else to call it last night.


You have the right to remain silent. If you give up this right, you can be corrected. :lol:

105° and 121° can be referred to as the FSS satellites or FSS birds, if a further description is needed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> You have the right to remain silent. If you give up this right, you can be corrected. :lol:
> 
> 105° and 121° can be referred to as the FSS satellites or FSS birds, if a further description is needed.


If I stayed silent, then I'd continue to be wrong and maybe never know it! 

Mainly I knew I didn't have 121... beyond that, I admit to being clueless.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

pardon my ignorance, but isn't 118.7 awfully close to 119? How could they possibly use it for service without interfering with the signal at 119? I always thought DBS satellites had to be several degrees apart.


----------



## fuadar (Jul 29, 2005)

So does that been these channel swill only be for 61.5/148 not for us superdish follks or will dish be mirroring this in the coming weeks 
INTL1 at 61.5/148 on channel 662 was renamed QTV. This is presumably for Quran TV. 
INTL2 at 61.5/148 on channel 663 was renamed MUZIK. This is presumably for Ary's new channel "The Muzik" 
INTL3 at 61.5/148 on channel 651 was renamed ARYOW. This is presumably for Ary One World (ANON


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

james39 said:


> pardon my ignorance, but isn't 118.7 awfully close to 119? How could they possibly use it for service without interfering with the signal at 119? I always thought DBS satellites had to be several degrees apart.


AMC-16 is not a DBS Satellite. It is KuFSS and Ka, much the same as AMC-15 at 105 and EchoStar 9 at 121. There is an LNBF on the market now which allows reception of the DBS and KuFSS from the same slot.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

fuadar said:


> So does that been these channel swill only be for 61.5/148 not for us superdish follks or will dish be mirroring this in the coming weeks
> INTL1 at 61.5/148 on channel 662 was renamed QTV. This is presumably for Quran TV.
> INTL2 at 61.5/148 on channel 663 was renamed MUZIK. This is presumably for Ary's new channel "The Muzik"
> INTL3 at 61.5/148 on channel 651 was renamed ARYOW. This is presumably for Ary One World (ANON


Fuadar,

It looks like Dish is about to transition all the internationals off of 121° and onto 118.7 (or 119k).

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> It looks like Dish is about to transition all the internationals off of 121° and onto 118.7 (or 119k).


Why would they move channels from a satellite they own to a satellite they lease that is only 2 degrees away?

I always thought the point of 121 was to have a central spot to move all the internationals to so they could make 61.5 and 148 (and I guess 129) exclusively locals/HD.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The "superdish" experiment failed miserably. Dish is planning to lease a lot of the space they are acquiring on Ka. The "Internationals move" to 119k is something I didn't make up. It was part of the FCC filing from Echostar. I think the wording was "new and existing international services".

See ya
Tony


----------



## fuadar (Jul 29, 2005)

so what does that mean for us superdish subscribers.
do we a get another dish.
will we now need multiple dishes ?
i was really lookginf forward to these channels. although i know these channels are not public yet. but it is confusing for us international subscribers.


TNGTony said:


> Fuadar,
> 
> It looks like Dish is about to transition all the internationals off of 121° and onto 118.7 (or 119k).
> 
> ...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No new dish. I believe just an LNB change. the DBS and FSS frequecies from 119° and 118.7° can be picked up with one LNB on a current superdish from what I understand. The big thing is that 119° and 118.7° are so close that from our perspective, it is in the same point in the sky. Once again 118.7° is referred to as 119k on Dish receivers.

I am pretty sure this satellite still requires a larger dish (like the superdish), but it may be of sufficient power that a slightly smaller dish may be okay. Again, I do not know for sure.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I believe that Dish is working to get all their programming onto one dish solution for EVERYTHING.

Dish had told the FCC a couple of years ago they were working on a one dish solution for all their programming and that it would be available by 2008. They promised that they would have it accomplished and asked if the FCC would give them time on the split dish locals. Obviously the FCC didn't believe this was good enough and they gave dish 18 months to get the split locals onto one dish for analog locals. That deadline is fast approaching by the end of next month. 

The Dish 1000 is a temporary solution for most of the split locals and the echostar 10 satellite with 49 spotbeams is the more permanent solution. I think that using the tweener spots like 118.7 which can be received on the same dish as a dish 500 or dish1000 is one way to accomplish a single dish solution for most of their programming. Possibly all internationls and the main programming on 119 and 110 and all the sd locals on the new 110 echostar 10 satellite. 

Maybe they can launch a bigger satellite with a better sat footprint that covers the entire U.S. in the future that will replace the one at 129 that will be the single dish solution , a dish 1000 for everything.

Once they get all hd and sd in mpeg4 then the need for all these double dish , superdishes, etc will go away . They will certainly have more room in bandwith when and if they get everything in mpeg 4. Mabye 2008 or 2009 is the time they expect to accomplish all of this.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

In theory, this sets Dish up to make the Superdish 1000 (or Dish 1500), the size of a Superdish, with BBS feeds at 110,119 and 129, and a FSS feed at 119k. Figure between all four of those sats on one satellite dish, pretty much everyone is good...


----------



## bcope9 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok now this DISH 1500 could be something. We know that FSS would work better if it was in the center of the LNB bracket, instead of on the side. So it could be 110-119-119k-129


----------



## DJZMAN_999_1_USA (Jul 30, 2005)

One Note On Regional Sports Programming That Has Not Been Mentioned In Here Is This. Fox Sports South Alternate Will Start Airing St. Louis Cardinals Games In Parts Of Western Ky, Western Tennessee, And Northern Mississippi Due To The High Demand Of Their Games In Those Areas. Look For Them In The Sports Alternate Block On Dish Network Coming Soon !!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I think that using the tweener spots like 118.7 which can be received on the same dish as a dish 500 or dish1000 is one way to accomplish a single dish solution for most of their programming.


Tweeners are potential DBS satellites at 105.5° and 114.5° - be*tween* the normal DBS satellite positions for the US (101°/110°/119° - and omitting the others for clarity).

I find it odd that they are moving Internationals from a satellite that they own to a satellite that they lease --- potentially leaving their owned satellite empty. The only value I see in that is that all the space on 105° (leased) and 121° (owned) can be used for HD Locals. But this only works if it is cheaper to replace the LNBs on all the SuperDish121s just for International customers than to give new SuperDish119s to HD customers with new channels on FSS.

It really does NOT make sense to move the channels unless there is a better use for that space. The best use for that space is HD Locals (and a mirror of 129° so people don't need a Dish1000 and a SuperDish in those markets). 121° has 32 transponders ... give five to Voom and a couple more to national HD and 25 more markets of Local HD could be uplinked there. The same goes for 105° (although the math is different with 24 bigger transponders - 25 markets could be served).

There has to be something better coming to 121° or E* wouldn't bother.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> The only value I see in that is that all the space on 105° (owned) and 121° (leased) can be used for HD Locals.


:nono:

I think you might have it backwards--105 (AMC-15) is leased Ku-band. Echostar 9 (IA-13) at 121 is jointly owned by Echostar and Intelsat Americas. The Ku- and Ka-band payload on 121 is owned by Echostar. There is a C-band payload that is owned by Intelsat.


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

aegrotatio said:


> :nono:
> 
> I think you might have it backwards--105 (AMC-15) is leased Ku-band. Echostar 9 (IA-13) at 121 is jointly owned by Echostar and Intelsat Americas. The Ku- and Ka-band payload on 121 is owned by Echostar. There is a C-band payload that is owned by Intelsat.


Which is why it really doesn't make sense. They still need the bigger dish because it
still isn't DBS-band, regardless of whether it is at 121 or 118.7. They still need a
linear LNB. The dish still points to roughly the same place. If the locals on 121 get unloaded, they could fit all of the content from 129 on 121 and have room to spare.
They wouldn't need a fat 110/119/129 dish, just a fat 110/119/121 dish.

Are they stuck in a multi-year contract for 105? Maybe 118.7 is a compromise to get out of 105 early?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

aegrotatio said:


> I think you might have it backwards--105 (AMC-15) is leased Ku-band. Echostar 9 (IA-13) at 121 is jointly owned by Echostar and Intelsat Americas.


Got me. I've fixed the original post.

E* isn't throwing away space on a satellite they own and leased space on a satellite with pre-engineered dishes out in the field just to move to a new satellite of the same type. There has to be a better use for the space at 105° and 121° or they might as well just let sleeping channels lie.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

With 121 largely vacated of local channels, I can imagine they might lease some of that space to other providers, that or possibly mirror some of 129 to do a sort of dish1000 for those of us on the east coast.

I've got a feeling we'll be seeing a new dish come out pretty soon, capable of doing 110, 119, 119k and 121. People will be able to get all main programming plus all their locals and any international channels all with a single dish


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

James39,

You wont see a dish that does both 119k and 121, because they are both FSS LNBs and they need to be centered on the dish. You may think that the 2.5 degree difference is nothing, but in FSS it makes a huge difference (more-so than on BBS). I would actually expect a Dish1500 sort of contrapation, that is 110,119,119k,129, as the size of a Superdish had enough room to hit 110-119,129 if it is centered on 119k. 

Dish needs to get the stand alone FSS Satellites out there (That have the Dishpro LNBs) so people could just add solo's as need be for programming...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya, the topic is all about the changes that are about to occur... tonight...

Maybe John should make a special new thread for this change in activity that is supposivly going to occur tonight...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> Ya, the topic is all about the changes that are about to occur... tonight...
> 
> Maybe John should make a special new thread for this change in activity that is supposivly going to occur tonight...


It's a new week. John always makes a new uplink thread for a new week. I'd expect one soon!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some discussion about tonight is going on here.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

From what I've been reading and observing about Echostar 129, it was a disappointment after testing it in many markets--even those with acceptable look angles. The gain on the DiSH1000 is very low for all three locations even in those DMAs who are able to see the bird above the treeline. This bodes very poorly for rain-fade and reliable installations. Installers complain about both SuperDiSHes (though less about the metal one than the plastic one) but it's better than DiSH1000. Even with the weaker FSS signal the 121 location is acceptable for all of conus from my observations.

On the other hand, I'm frightened with the prospect of mandated HD local-into-local for DiSH. DirecTV seems to have it covered with the Ka-band Spaceway program and the AT9 dish but it is even more difficult than SuperDiSH or DiSH1000 for installers and is really sensitive to weather conditions.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

An HD LiL mandate is unlikely, given that there's no mandate even for HD broadcasts.

What is likely is a mandate to maintain the current DBS SD service via downconversion from the digital signal after the analog channels go dark.

There are some 20 million households depending on DBS for major nets and local news. If that service were to go dark along with the analog terrestrial broadcasts........................................

Well, let's just say you can be sure Congress won't want _that_ to happen!


----------

